# Help iding rally wheel



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

This was the spare in the 71 lemans, I know it's a rally but idk what kind and what it matches, any ideas? Pics of what it matches would be great:cool


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks like an aftermarket wheel wanna say Keystone but it looks a bit different...:confused


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> looks like an aftermarket wheel wanna say Keystone but it looks a bit different...:confused


:agree That was my first thought when I saw it. Definitely an aftermarket wheel of some ilk.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

keystone klassic


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree!!! First thing I thought was Keystone. A very popular aftermarket wheel back inthe early '70's....saw a lot of Buicks and Olds' with 'em.....


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like a Keystone, but I think that's a stock (optional) wheel off of a Riviera.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Stock Buick wheels were never Uni-lug.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good call! Must be the Keystone.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Cragar makes them now...

Cragar 325199 - Cragar Chrome Keystone Klassic Wheels - Overview - SummitRacing.com


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

Cool, it's a good looking wheel, I hate to junk it but I only got one, is it worth anything?


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, not worth a lot. I picked up a used set of 4 with no rust for $75. A good Keystone center cap is worth about $20, but it doesn't look like you got one. Recommend you buy more cars that have one as a spare until you have a set of 4.  Matt


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

you are correct sir... it is a keystone klassic. I had a set on my 57 chevy


----------

